# LifePak 500 AED Questions



## MMiz (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey,

I recently acquired a like-new LifePak 500 biphasic AED.  AED is in great physical condition, though the status bar was flashing a whole bunch of error messages.  I simply examined the battery, put it back in, and powered on the unit.  The errors cleared and now the unit status is OKAY.  A couple questions:

Do I need to get the AED serviced if all looks and tests OK?
The AED comes with a non-rechargeable battery.  Do I need to have a second one on hand?
What else would you suggest for a placement in school?
We've been provided an alarmed metal wall case and AED carrying bag.  We also have a first responders kit with masks, razors, etc.  

Am I missing anything besides lining up medical control and SOPs?

Thanks!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 5, 2006)

I definitely would talk to a rep.. any knowledge of "potential" problems could be a litigious problem. They should be able to perform a "trade" until the problem is identified and repaired. 

Good luck,
R/r 911


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 5, 2006)

I, too, would recommend that you get to know your area rep so that you can start building a relationship with him now. Remember that pads only last two years (be sure to check the dates on yours) and batteries last about 3 to 4 years. You should always have a backup battery, and a back up set of pads.

As for placement, since you have an alarmed metal case you'll want to install it in a place where everyone has access to it, whether it be during school hours, right after school while after-school-activities are going on, or during sporting events. Main hallways are good. 

/random thoughts


----------



## Jon (Nov 6, 2006)

What was the status bar flashing - it has 2 symbols, a battery and a wrench... if they both were showing, you have no battery. If only the battery was showing, then you just need a new battery.


----------



## MMiz (Nov 6, 2006)

It was initially showing a battery and a wrench.

He's my take on it, but I'm no expert.  It is my belief that the company intentionally never slid the battery in the whole way in order to save battery life.  Once I actually put the battery in it showed no errors.


The battery will expire in 2008, and the unit was in exceptional condition.  

The county is willing to give us a new battery, but I don't feel it's necessary.  We're talking to the rep about it.

Thanks for the input


----------



## Jon (Nov 6, 2006)

MMiz said:


> It was initially showing a battery and a wrench.
> 
> He's my take on it, but I'm no expert.  It is my belief that the company intentionally never slid the battery in the whole way in order to save battery life.  Once I actually put the battery in it showed no errors.
> 
> ...


If the battery wasn't totally in, and it was showing both the Battery and Wrench... then you should be perfectly fine if, once you plug the battery in and cycle the power, the 2 black bars and "OK" shows up.

we have 20+ LP 500's at work, and I'm one of the resident debuggers.

Jon


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 6, 2006)

I agree with everyone, talk to the rep and get the operater's manual, extra batteries and the charger for the batteries, pads adult/pedi I like 2 sets of each personally.  Don't you just love new toys!!


----------



## MMiz (Nov 7, 2006)

Airwaygoddess said:


> I agree with everyone, talk to the rep and get the operater's manual, extra batteries and the charger for the batteries, pads adult/pedi I like 2 sets of each personally.  Don't you just love new toys!!


Extra Batteries 2 x $250 = $500
Charger 1 x $175 = $175
Adult Pads 2 x $50 = $100
Ped Pads 2 x $100 = $200
==========================
$975 + tax

I could buy another AED for that much!

Battery was pushed in, it snapped, and then cycled all good.  I see the OK that I've seen hundreds of times on the ones at work.

Do we really need Ped pads?  What are the chances of a ped going experiencing SCA?


----------



## Jon (Nov 7, 2006)

MMiz said:


> Extra Batteries 2 x $250 = $500
> Charger 1 x $175 = $175
> Adult Pads 2 x $50 = $100
> Ped Pads 2 x $100 = $200
> ...


Pedi Pads - tha is a whole other can of worms. The AHA says you can use regular adult pads and engergy with a kid - it won't make them any more dead than they already are.

Also - do you really need 2 pedi-pad sets, or will one work?

As for pads - what pads does the local EMS agency use? Could you work out a deal with them where they replace your pads if they are ever used? If you do it right, you could swap out old pads for newer pads when they have 6 Months left - the 911 squad will easily use the pads in that time, but you won't.

Finially - LP 500 with rechargable batteries? Wow. Ours use non-rechagable battery packs.


----------



## joemt (Nov 8, 2006)

Here's something to think about.. and a issue that I'm having now with our Vollie FD's AED.  Make sure that the AED has had it's AHA Guidelines Update....
In other words.. the AED is now to allow one shock, at full charge, and then allow a cylce of CPR... I'm trying to figure out now how to get mine in for updates.
Jo


----------



## Jon (Nov 8, 2006)

LP 500 BiPhasic's can be updated. Not sure HOW, just that they can be updated.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 9, 2006)

Jon said:


> LP 500 BiPhasic's can be updated. Not sure HOW, just that they can be updated.


Most manufacturers were simply just replacing the units.  They send you a new one, you send them the old one.


----------



## MMiz (Nov 9, 2006)

Chimpie said:


> Most manufacturers were simply just replacing the units.  They send you a new one, you send them the old one.


The LifePak 500s can be upgraded via a computer cable and an update CD.  The cost was about $80, or $300 to have a service person come out and do it for you.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 9, 2006)

MMiz said:


> The LifePak 500s can be upgraded via a computer cable and an update CD. The cost was about $80, or $300 to have a service person come out and do it for you.


Well rock on then.


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Nov 9, 2006)

MMiz said:


> Do we really need Ped pads?  What are the chances of a ped going experiencing SCA?



In Virginia, there's a huge push to get AEDs in all schools due to a couple of athletes who dropped dead out on the field.


----------

